# Insurance too good to be true?



## kjstinson

I talked to an insurance agent last week about our need for travel insurance for one year, and what the requirements are for the French Consulate. He said their company (Allianz) just received info on consulate letters this week and what was required. He looked up France and agreed it said what I was asking for - basically $50,000 emergency medical and repatriation to home in case of death for each person. My quote was $138.00 for the year for both of us. He has sent a letter already to me addressed to the Consulate and addressing their requirements and how they were met. Can this be true? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Newyorkaise

If you're applying for a long-term visa, doesn't the insurance need to cover more than just emergencies and repatriation? Isn't it supposed to cover normal medical care for the year (or until you qualify for insurance under the French system)? If I recall the insurance I needed ages ago, it was comprehensive medical insurance, not travel insurance - but of course that was at the turn of the century.

I'd love to believe that $138/year was the figure, but I find it hard to believe that the coverage you describe will meet the Consulate's requirements - but, hey, if it does, that's great.


----------



## kjstinson

Nope - travel insurance is OK. It is either regular private insurance with a zero deductible or travel insurance. With travel insurance they will take care of an emergency, but then you have "to go home" for continued care, if needed, or pay out of pocket. The biggest thing is that it covers sending home your remains, if needed, and this does. Hopefully that will not happen! Then if PUMA stays in place, depending on who gets elected in France, we can apply for that in 2019.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Allianz is a big company and should have some idea what they're talking about. As long as the agent you talked to can guarantee that, should the consulate refuse to accept the insurance you can cancel the policy and get your money back, I'd go with it. (Frankly, if the consulate refuses the insurance, they'll give you a couple of days to find something else.)

Just be aware that the repatriation part most likely applies also to serious accident or illness, too. If something should happen, you'd be shipped back "home" as soon as you were able to travel, and being dumped back in the US with serious injuries or illness without insurance could be a real problem. Not said to dissuade you, just so that you understand the risk involved.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## leedaniel

Bevdeforges said:


> Allianz is a big company and should have some idea what they're talking about. As long as the agent you talked to can guarantee that, should the consulate refuse to accept the insurance you can cancel the policy and get your money back, I'd go with it. (Frankly, if the consulate refuses the insurance, they'll give you a couple of days to find something else.)
> 
> Just be aware that the repatriation part most likely applies also to serious accident or illness, too. If something should happen, you'd be shipped back "home" as soon as you were able to travel, and being dumped back in the US with serious injuries or illness without insurance could be a real problem. Not said to dissuade you, just so that you understand the risk involved.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Pretty much agree with this, they are one of the trusted provider in the town and they know what they are providing. I have recently opted for travel insurance as well and happy with the service they are providing


----------

